# www.slickpic.com



## edgley (Jan 14, 2011)

Curtsey of Mr Rockwells RSS, I have been playing with this photo site; for me much better than Flickr, and offers more (on the free account) than smugmug.

www.slickpic.com


----------



## wblink (Jan 14, 2011)

edgley said:


> Curtsey of Mr Rockwells RSS, I have been playing with this photo site; for me much better than Flickr, and offers more (on the free account) than smugmug.
> 
> www.slickpic.com


 
Please tell us WHAT is "offers more".
More than SmugMug? Please tell me ....


----------



## IanDocs (Jan 15, 2011)

edgley said:


> Curtsey of Mr Rockwells RSS, I have been playing with this photo site; for me much better than Flickr, and offers more (on the free account) than smugmug.
> 
> www.slickpic.com


 
I agree, it's not bad at all. I've been using a free account and it's really not much different that a 'pro' one. I can stand the adverts on the free account, and I can stand to be without the personal homepage and slickpic url. The one slight problem which I discovered is the limit of 15Mg per image (Vs 25Mb on the 'pro'). This doesn't bother me for basic images, but if 've been at them with PS or LR they're sometimes bigger, (normally by accident!).


----------



## edgley (Jan 15, 2011)

To start with, it has a free account where as SM charge $5 a month. If you are a pro then I am sure that is nothing.
As someone who just wants to get some images on the web its nice to do so without another monthly charge.

I thought there was something else, but after going back to SM website, I cannot find it, so maybe the only difference is the 5 bucks.

Image size isn't a problem for me, as its only for jpegs I know I can get then down to that size.


----------



## lizziemax09 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. Will check out the site for some features.


----------

